# Rave Suarez



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi

Just wondering what brew ratios people are using with these beans.

My technique is undoubtedly the weak link but I'm getting nowhere near 'sweet caramel, chocolate'.

Generally tried 1:2 at a variety of grinds and a few 1:3 which really weren't great. Will try 1:1.6 tomorrow and see how that goes.


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I used 18g in and 30g out and got a nice sweet chocolate taste from those beans. Not sure I got caramel, but it was definitely a sweet chocolate.


----------



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

Great. I'll give that a whirl. I generally double dose to around 16.5g so will have a blast at that ratio.


----------



## SmnByt (Feb 23, 2015)

how many days past roast are you?, I've found 12-14 days and the flavour really starts kicking in,

I do 15.5 in, 25 out, on day 19 at the moment, lovely rich flavour


----------



## Bean junkie (Mar 2, 2013)

I did wonder about 'settling' time although have no real idea. I'm now 12 days post roast and have have been using between 15 and 17g's in. Hopefully I'll see continued improvement before I run out!


----------

